# Filter Shelf?



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyone ever see something like this?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Custom-Glass-Aq...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p4011.c0.m14

Just wondering what it's purpose would be? Part of an overflow for a sump?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

maybe you put plants in it for a filter :-? :-?


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am looking for a tank this size, but that just looks odd to me not sure what I would do with it and think it would just get in the way.

Plants would be an okay plan, still a lot differant than what I have seen.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

I've never seen one either :-?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

You could utilize a powehead/water pump and various media to create sort of an internal filter.

For that price i'd jump on it.

If you really disliked the shelf you could always remove it...although that would likely be a pita :wink:

BTW if those dimensions are accurate it's almost a 90G :thumb:


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

Great point about the size, on another note do I have anything to worry about since there is no framing around it?


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

redstallion02 said:


> Great point about the size, on another note do I have anything to worry about since there is no framing around it?


In terms of cutting yourself on the glass, then I suppose that depends on how clumsy your are :lol:

Structurally, that would depend on the glass thickness. If it's 1/2" glass, you wouldn't need any bracing at all. If it's 3/8" then having a bracing system would definaely be a good idea. From what I can see from the pics the filter shelf is incorporated in this bracing system. I wouldn't be hesitant to use the tank as is. However, if you do decide to remove the shelf and all the other glass bracing shown, then I would install a glass center brace at the very least.


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

That tank is glass? I find that kinda hard to believe. Most tanks that have curved corners and no frame are built from acrylic. There are curved corner glass tanks around, but they are rare and pricey. Is this perhaps a terrarium or reptile setup (not intended to hold water)? I'm afraid the Ebay listing leaves me with more questions than answers.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd buy that and figure a way to utilise that shelf.
Judging by the thickness of the glass it is indeed an aquarium designed to hold water. I have seen big tanks with curved corners like that one and have never heard of dramas


----------

